# Targeting SmallMouth Bass



## Jim (Apr 2, 2009)

If you were to pick one plastic bait and one plastic bait only to target Smallmouth, what kind of plastic would it be and what color?

Would you pick a creature type bait? Plastic worm? Stick bait? Not looking for a "brand" just a type and color.


----------



## Bubba (Apr 2, 2009)

River- Tube or Stickbait

Lake-Again....Stickbait


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 2, 2009)

Crawfish (natural) colored plastic crawafish, with orange claws......


----------



## Nickk (Apr 2, 2009)

4" "Senko" style worm in green pumpkin with a 2/0 EWG hook


they work in lakes







and rivers


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 2, 2009)

Tube bait.

Any color that you like so long as it is Pumpkinseed.... :wink:


----------



## Brine (Apr 2, 2009)

Never caught one, but given what I've seen caught either on TV or on the net, It would be a TUBE by a long shot.

Green or Brown.


----------



## Andy (Apr 2, 2009)

Too bad a white spinnerbait isn't concidered plastic? LOL

I would have to go with a stick/swim bait. Color is hard to decide. I've had most luck on black/white belly. Pumpkinseed would be next.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 2, 2009)

I have never had great sucess with tubes. I would have to go with a pearl super fluke.


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 2, 2009)

Grubs!!!!! Preferably at least 4" One color, man that's tough. Probably my dip grub. A pumkin with the tail dipped in chartreuse spike it dip dye. My color preferences change with the sky and wind conditions.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 2, 2009)

grubs are great! I like them on weighted hooks(1/16-1/8) dragged across rocks in rivers. The strikes can be violent!


----------



## darb79 (Apr 2, 2009)

4" pink bubble gum senko. It catches fish, and my daughter thinks its cute.


----------



## shamoo (Apr 2, 2009)

The only time I actually targeted SMB we fished the Susquehanna River where the Juniata River joins it, we used Bandit crank baits, 0-4 ft. crawdad color, got 18. We went to a fishing expo and ran into a fellow that guides on the Susquehanna, and he said we could have easily doubled that number if we used a Mizmo tube, watermelon.


----------



## redbug (Apr 2, 2009)

if you are fishing a lake that has gobies in it that is the bait to use don't be afraid to go big !!!!
tube would be my next choice in a green pumpkin or road kill camo great bait for KY lake smallies

Wayne


----------



## Zum (Apr 2, 2009)

blue/black 6"senko


----------



## fish devil (Apr 2, 2009)

:twisted: 4"and 5" senko in pumkinseed, watermelon, or black/blue fleck. I catch a bunch of smallies here in South Jersey on Union Lake.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 2, 2009)

Needle Dicks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Or you could use Case Plastic Jacks Worms :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 2, 2009)

A 4" Jack's worm, on a 1/8oz spot remover jig head. Color would either be roadkill or green pumpkin black flake. This is great for rivers and creeks. I have had days on creeks where I used the same jig and worm all day, catching close to 50 fish.


----------



## clarker2000 (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with alot of the posts but I really am a fan of topwater for big smallies. Jitterbugs in the dark or pop-r's in the morning/evening. Man they are awesome to catch. I think a 2.5 lber fights like a 5lb largemouth.


----------



## goat83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Black finesse worm on a 1/8 or 3/16 shakey head. Works great in rivers.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Andy said:


> Too bad a white spinnerbait isn't concidered plastic?




If you remove the skirt and replace it with a tube (like seen in this issue of field & stream) I believe this would be acceptable :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad a white spinnerbait isn't concidered plastic?
> ...




Speaking of tubes, Are there any tube possibilities in JDbaits future?


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubba said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Andy said:
> ...




I actually have something cooking for when I arrive back home and tubes will most likely come after that. Im just undecided if I should go for the 4" or 5" ones, so as Jim says stay tuned!!!


----------



## Bubba (Apr 3, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> I actually have something cooking for when I arrive back home and tubes will most likely come after that. Im just undecided if I should go for the 4" or 5" ones, so as Jim says stay tuned!!!



Sweet! I'd be interested in some 3" versions.... :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 3, 2009)

Bubba said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > I actually have something cooking for when I arrive back home and tubes will most likely come after that. Im just undecided if I should go for the 4" or 5" ones, so as Jim says stay tuned!!!
> ...



#-o #-o


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm gonna say a tube, or craw in green pumpkin.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 3, 2009)

clarker2000 said:


> I agree with alot of the posts but I really am a fan of topwater for big smallies. Jitterbugs in the dark or pop-r's in the morning/evening. Man they are awesome to catch. I think a 2.5 lber fights like a 5lb largemouth.


Cant believe everyone else picked soft plastics, id go with a rico.


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 3, 2009)

> Cant believe everyone else picked soft plastics, id go with a rico.



Maybe it had something to do with the fact that Jim asked everyone which soft plastic bait they would pick in his original question.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 3, 2009)

Since Jim asked for a soft plastic, that is what I gave him. If I had a choice of any other bait, I would still probably pick a soft plastic as the best producing bait in almost all situations, almost all times of the year, but I would absolutely much rather catch them on topwater. My preferred bait to catch smallies on is a Sammy 85 in ghost shad, or chatreuse shad. This bait dominates in the fall  I love the multiple vicious strikes


----------



## slim357 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jim said:


> If you were to pick one plastic bait and one plastic bait only to target Smallmouth, what kind of plastic would it be and what color?
> 
> Would you pick a creature type bait? Plastic worm? Stick bait? Not looking for a "brand" just a type and color.


where did he say soft...


----------



## Andy (Apr 4, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> Andy said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad a white spinnerbait isn't concidered plastic?
> ...




That would be concidered semi soft? LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2009)

Cant believe everyone else picked soft plastics, id go with a rico.[/quote]



*YES*


----------



## redbug (Apr 4, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Cant believe everyone else picked soft plastics, id go with a rico.





*YES*[/quote]

I thought Jim asked about plastic baits.
quote="Jim"]If you were to pick one plastic bait and one plastic bait only to target Smallmouth, what kind of plastic would it be and what color?

Would you pick a creature type bait? Plastic worm? Stick bait? Not looking for a "brand" just a type and color.[/quote]


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2009)

As I posted above - I used a Needle Worm which is very similiar to a Jacks Worm 

I rig it texas style with a 2/0 EWG hook and a sliding bullet weight

Deadly


----------



## BLK fisher (Apr 4, 2009)

4" arkansas shad Slug go.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 4, 2009)

Guess im just nuts, the way i was looking at it is only one bait, so soft plastics were instantly out due to the fact that most good plastics are one and done for the most part, and I like to catch more than 1 fish if I can


----------



## redbug (Apr 4, 2009)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i see what you mean... one single worm not a pack... I read it as you could have an endless supply f one soft plastic bait style


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 4, 2009)

Me too, and when I see plastic it automatically registers as soft plastics. Most folks refer to jerkabaits as jerkbaits, or soft plastic jerkbaits.


----------



## Mac (Apr 4, 2009)

Regular zoom speedworm minus the tail, texposed on a 2/0 offset shank worm hook weightless to be used for slow falling and deadsticking.....has to be watermelon/red. Caught a slew of smallmouth in Canada using it three years in a row. When one end wears out, rig it in the other end...when that goes, wacky rig.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Nov 2, 2011)

4" Yum Dinger, Watermelon/Red


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 2, 2011)

Black or crawfish coloured tube.


----------



## New River Rat (Jan 15, 2012)

+


----------



## flatboat (Jan 17, 2012)

tried the plastic thing . cheaper per fish to use cranks or spinners ,plastick gets expensive if you have real aggressive fish that tear up worms just my .02


----------



## andrewt (Jan 30, 2012)

Gulp minnow smelt colored or Sassy shad. I love using a hit's baby crawler yellow with one black dot 4". I think I've got 3 left and you can't find them anywhere anymore.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jan 30, 2012)

Tube


----------



## fender66 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tube....all the way.


----------



## Lennyg3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Tube, or gulp alive 4" minnow


----------

